# Insulin



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

How does insulin help in bodybuilding?

Thanks.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

it gives you a huge gut which is essential in placing high in pro bodybuilding.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

banzi said:


> it gives you a huge gut which is essential in placing high in pro bodybuilding.


Isn't it human growth hormone that does that?


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

It works on many different levels, but primarily it enhances protein synthesis and aids glycogen replenishment following a work out. It effectively helps your body to use nutrition more efficiently if used/manipulated properly.

Are you talking about using Insulin or spiking your own? It's not something I've ever used, shocked by how many gym rats f**k about with it these days though.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It works on many different levels, but primarily it enhances protein synthesis and aids glycogen replenishment following a work out. It effectively helps your body to use nutrition more efficiently if used/manipulated properly.
> 
> Are you talking about using Insulin or spiking your own? It's not something I've ever used, shocked by how many gym rats f**k about with it these days though.


yh i no a few people using it

heard of this fella dropping dead few years back of the s**t so always scared the s**t out of me


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

scouser85 said:


> yh i no a few people using it
> 
> heard of this fella dropping dead few years back of the s**t so always scared the s**t out of me


It's dangerous mate, simple as that. Some of the ****wits I know who are using it don't know the first thing about nutrition, one guy I know collapsed in Tesco, he was luck his mate was with him who told the paramedic he was using it.

Mind you, he also wonders why he feels a little hot after eating a Sunday Roast and taking 600mg DNP.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mondi said:


> Isn't it human growth hormone that does that?


So you know what growth hormone does but not insulin?

Go and waste someone else's time.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a storing hormone. Said to be the most anabolic of them all. Carbs, proteins, bcaa, shuttles them into the muscles.

But can also make you very fat if not careful and going hypoglycaemic could be a problem, but you need to be a retard to let that happen.

If your'e thinking of using slin, get a blood glucose monitor.

Its very safe and effect in the right hands.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

MR RIGSBY said:


> It's dangerous mate, simple as that. Some of the ****wits I know who are using it don't know the first thing about nutrition, one guy I know collapsed in Tesco, he was luck his mate was with him who told the paramedic he was using it.
> 
> Mind you, he also wonders why he feels a little hot after eating a Sunday Roast and taking 600mg DNP.





scouser85 said:


> yh i no a few people using it
> 
> heard of this fella dropping dead few years back of the s**t so always scared the s**t out of me


I wish everybody would realize you have to be MENTALLY challenged to kill yourself on insulin. There are SO many symptoms of going hypo that if you don't notice then you don't deserve to live. I don't understand how people f**k themselves up on insulin. Im surprised they don't starve themselves or forget how to breathe.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Eating food is anabolic...


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

banzi said:


> So you know what growth hormone does but not insulin?
> 
> Go and waste someone else's time.


So you said false.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

BetterThanYou said:


> I wish everybody would realize you have to be MENTALLY challenged to kill yourself on insulin. There are SO many symptoms of going hypo that if you don't notice then you don't deserve to live. I don't understand how people f**k themselves up on insulin. Im surprised they don't starve themselves or forget how to breathe.


There are some uninformed, reckless people out there. You can find many of them lifting pieces of metal up, and then putting them back down.

I don't find it surprising many don't understand Insulin resistance, hypoglycaemia or carb timings.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Mondi said:


> So you said false.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

My teacher once called me insulin, She told me to stand in the corner...


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Used it for the first time a few weeks ago. Ran it at 12 i.u pre workout.....did nothing for me.


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

What I don't get is, surly the people who take this, have to eat x amount of carbs or calories, to bring there blood sugars back up, so why don't they just do it the other way around and eat those carbs first and let your body produce the insulin to bring it back down to the correct levels.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> Used it for the first time a few weeks ago. Ran it at 12 i.u pre workout.....did nothing for me.


because you have to run it with GH and test ..for months and months but it is worth it. It really, honestly, truly IS!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> because you have to run it with GH and test ..for months and months but it is worth it. It really, honestly, truly IS!


dont have to run with gh, I've only used AAS and insulin so far. You won't notice massive differences in short times though I agree, that is for certain. Feeling fuller, better pumps, crazy hunger when using higher amounts..


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Denied said:


> What I don't get is, surly the people who take this, have to eat x amount of carbs or calories, to bring there blood sugars back up, so why don't they just do it the other way around and eat those carbs first and let your body produce the insulin to bring it back down to the correct levels.


because there's a limit on how much your pancreas can produce in a time frame. There isn't a limit on how much you can inject.

Using insulin to great effect is all about not going overboard on carbs and intaking the minimum to avoid a hypo episode..

For example:

Say if I have to eat 100g of sugar to create an insulin spike of x amount of units, to help shuttle whatever amino acids and supplements I intake alongside that.

Or I could inject that x amount of slin and through trial and error I may find that I only need 40g of sugar to prevent hypo.

Same amount of insulin with the same shuttling effect but intaking far less sugar.. which is not only unhealthy but there is studies to show large quantities of sugar have a negative impact on amino acid uptake..

It is obviously more complicated than this just a quick explanation. But this is why people get fat on slin, they intake far to much sugar and carbs...


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> dont have to run with gh, I've only used AAS and insulin so far. You won't notice massive differences in short times though I agree, that is for certain. Feeling fuller, better pumps, crazy hunger when using higher amounts..


you dont have to, but running insulin without gh is like running test without exercising :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Eating food is anabolic...


Do you have a form of tourettes lol?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Do you have a form of tourettes lol?


No, I FKN don't...... :blush:


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Novomix any place in bodybuilding?


----------



## BeingReborn (Aug 27, 2015)

BetterThanYou said:


> I wish everybody would realize you have to be MENTALLY challenged to kill yourself on insulin. There are SO many symptoms of going hypo that if you don't notice then you don't deserve to live. I don't understand how people f**k themselves up on insulin. Im surprised they don't starve themselves or forget how to breathe.


Some people have what's called "hypoglycaemia unawareness." There are two different subsets of hypoglycaemic symptoms normally and when blood sugar drops to very low levels, the symptoms tend towards neuroglycopenic and can come on very rapidly, leaving the person too incapacitated and disorientated to do anything for themselves. Less severe hypos, the symptoms tend to be obvious and treatable by the person themselves.

I have a condition that makes me overproduce insulin and I've had periods where I got so used to having hypos constantly that the symptoms changed and the usual warning signs vanish. In the really low blood sugar ranges, the normal hypo symptoms often just disappear. I've woken up before while in hospital and I couldn't even speak properly because my blood sugar was so low, if I remember correctly, I think that time was around 0.5 or thereabouts.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

> dont have to run with gh, I've only used AAS and insulin so far. You won't notice massive differences in short times though I agree, that is for certain. Feeling fuller, better pumps, crazy hunger when using higher amounts..


How long would you run insulin for...without GH? And how many I.U's? Pre or post workout?

I've had some big guys tell me not to run over 10i.u's....i've gone up to 12i.u pre workout and got away with 80gram carbs without even coming close to going hypo.


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> How long would you run insulin for...without GH? And how many I.U's? Pre or post workout?
> 
> I've had some big guys tell me not to run over 10i.u's....i've gone up to 12i.u pre workout and got away with 80gram carbs without even coming close to going hypo.


Alot of people say no more than 4-6 weeks then discontinue for a few weeks then start again.

I have started 3 weeks ago use 10-11iu post workout (Insulin Aspart) with around 60 grams of carbs PWO and another meal 90 mins later with protein fats and carbs to counteract the second insulin spike.

I have been told to continue this for a 12 week period.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

> Alot of people say no more than 4-6 weeks then discontinue for a few weeks then start again.
> 
> I have started 3 weeks ago use 10-11iu post workout (Insulin Aspart) with around 60 grams of carbs PWO and another meal 90 mins later with protein fats and carbs to counteract the second insulin spike.
> 
> I have been told to continue this for a 12 week period.


Thanx for the input....I would be too scared to run slin for 12 weeks. But i'll try running it for 6-8 weeks. I ran it for two weeks pre-workout and then stopped because I didn't gain any weight nor did I get the great pumps everyone is talking about....


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

peanutbob69 said:


> Thanx for the input....I would be too scared to run slin for 12 weeks. But i'll try running it for 6-8 weeks. I ran it for two weeks pre-workout and then stopped because I didn't gain any weight nor did I get the great pumps everyone is talking about....


Run it post workout (Safest Protocol) 10iu every day for 6-8 weeks and see how you get on (If not training just before breakfast) everyone responds differently to insulin, gear etc but let its run its course and you should gain weight.


----------

